

Venture Capital Report Examines Who Gets Funded - petethomas
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=129090134

======
petethomas
I couldn't locate a direct link but the "full 28 page report" is viewable and
downloadable as a PDF via docstoc on the CB Insights blog:
[http://www.cbinsights.com/blog/venture-capital/venture-
capit...](http://www.cbinsights.com/blog/venture-capital/venture-capital-
human-capital-report)

